# White Rock behavior



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Do white rocks tend to be heat intolerant? My rocks are pale, panting, and a bit lethargic today but it' only 85-87 degrees. I cant decide if they're sick. One has had watery stool for more than a week but I dont know about the other 2 yet. They're in with 2 marans who seem fine. When the rock with watery stool does #2 its really loud like a blow out. I did a corid treatment 2-3 weeks ago for bloody stools and they have really changed directions since then so I hate to see them like this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like an illness versus heat related.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

They also drank 1/2 gallon of water in about 3 hours. I guess I'll try worming all and see what happens


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Ya know. After thinking about this, I added a bigger feeder and they might be over eating. I'm getting suspicious of these being a feeder that might need eaten . Theyre just so darn big, I have low suspicion of worms. Gonna remove food


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

chicalot said:


> Do white rocks tend to be heat intolerant? My rocks are pale, panting, and a bit lethargic today but it' only 85-87 degrees. I cant decide if they're sick. One has had watery stool for more than a week but I dont know about the other 2 yet. They're in with 2 marans who seem fine. When the rock with watery stool does #2 its really loud like a blow out. I did a corid treatment 2-3 weeks ago for bloody stools and they have really changed directions since then so I hate to see them like this.


Are you sure they are White Rocks or are they Cornish Rock Cross birds? If the latter, yes..they are heat intolerant. If the former..not really. Do you have any good pics you can show us?


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I have some pics. You told me they were White Rocks on the breed board but they were young then so see what you think now. Aren't they similar in appearance?


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I can send more if needed


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Send more..that pic is hard to visualize the size and shape of the bird. From that one, I'd say it's more WR than the CX...but it still looks a little squatty.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope this is helpful. I removed their feeder just in case they were stuffed.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

A week or so ago when the temp was mid 90s they seemed to take it hard and acted similarly with the difference being that they're not holding their wings out this time.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You know? From these pics, it's just hard to tell if your birds don't have some Cornish Cross blood in them...here's a pic of a few hatchery WRs and you tell me if they look similar in build and such.



















If these birds are allowed to get heavy, they do tend to suffer more in the heat than most breeds as they just carry more meat than others and then the extra fat just adds to the burden.

Yours don't look fully like CX so I'm thinking just overly fat WRs? I'd cut their rations and add some ACV to the drinking water if you can, to replace lost electrolytes and give them a boost.

My girls don't overeat but they tend to suffer more in the heat if they and the rest of the flock are fed too much in hot weather, so I generally cut rations back in the hottest part of summer and just make them forage more in the cooler parts of the day. The extra exercise and the decrease in rations seem to do the trick.

If you want to feed less total calories but still feed the same amounts, you could cut your current ration with a lower nutrient grain like barley or oats.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I do think they look like those with the exception of being younger and less comb and even smaller in body. I have electrolytes and will get the ACV next store trip. Hopefully they will be feeling better soon. Do you typically worm on any type of schedule as a just in case? These chickens are just a little worrisome because they came from questionable upbringing. . Didnt even know how to scratch at first. They just started roosting for me 3 nights ago.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow..that is delayed development. Never heard of a bird that old not naturally roosting on their own! 

I never deworm chickens, so I'm not the one to ask about that item. If I were inclined to do so, I'd probably use natural means like castor oil, soapy water or pumpkins seeds. 

You might look into the fermented feeds thread on here...it can help a lot in getting and keeping birds healthier, as will implementing a deep litter system. Free ranging is another good way to keep parasite loads to a minimum...but the single most effective way is yearly culling for hardiness, health and production levels.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and time, appreciate it.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

They're back to their old selves today. I didn't know chickens would overeat like that...so lesson learned!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I found some pics of Rhode Island Whites that look a lot like your birds...more than a White Rock, so I'm thinking you may have RIWs instead? Something about the tails and shoulders of your birds are a little off for WRs in these pics and so I started searching for a different breed that resembles and this is what I found...



















What do you think? Do these birds look more like your girls than the ones pictured below?


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hard to tell. The second pic doesn't at all but I see some similarities in the faces of the first and third pics. Mine seem to have longer legs but that can be hard to tell also. I found some cross pics that resembled them a lot. I'm thinking I'm going to cull them either way. Honestly I like them a lot but they're kind of gross with the big explosive droppings and my other chickens don't seem to be as worrisome. I'm trying to give them enough time to start laying and then make a final decision.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Big explosive droppings do seem like CX instead of WR, who have the same droppings of any bird. Yep..I'd eat them too. They aren't really for long term flock use if they are CX.


----------

